# Is a remap worth it? Results are in! (BHP/LBFT)



## boosted (Jun 3, 2007)

After reading a few recent posts about remaps, and if they are worth it, I thought I'd pull something together to show it plain and simple.

My car has the Revo map applied, and via the SPS3 i can turn it on and off when i like. Ideal for doing this kind of demo. Other than V-Power fuel, a Forge 007p diverter, a Green panel filter and a BlueFlame cat-back exhaust, everything else is standard.

There are loads of different maps available out there (i.e. APR, Jabbasport, MTM, VAG Check, Star Performance, etc...) This guide is not endorsing any specifically, or comparing them. Just my map VS standard. At the end of the day, they all do a similar job, some aimed at more torque, some at more bhp. You pick the one that suits you!

The plan was to do 2 runs, 1 with the map turned off (i.e. standard 225) and 1 with the map on (i.e. ~265). I was going to log blocks 003 and 118 with VAGCOM. 003 will show me the MAF figure and RPM, which i'll use to calculate BHP and LBFT. Block 118 will show me wastegate duty, charge temp and boost.

I will calculate BHP the same way the LIQUID display does, by dividing the MAF figure by 0.8. To calculate LBFT i will multiply the BHP value by 5252 and divide the result by the RPM at that point.

So, first run, map turned off, throttle body reset and VAGCOM logging. 4th gear WOT run from 2000rpm to 6500rpm. Results came in at *227bhp and 198lb/ft*. Bang on standard, a good sign all is healthy!

So, second run, map turned on, throttle body reset and VAGCOM logging. 4th gear WOT run, from 2000rpm to 6500rpm. Results came in at *256bhp and 270lb/ft.*

The graph below shows pretty clearly the difference a remap makes. The *dotted *lines are standard 225, and the *thick *lines are remapped. Blue = BHP, Red = LBFT, and Green = PSI.

Plus, remember its not all about peak values! The huge difference in BHP and LBFT between 2.5k and 6k is what gets the car shifting that bit quicker!

(Note, on a run during the winter i logged 270bhp and 290lbft, goes to show colder air does make a difference!)










The next graph shows the time taken during each run to reach 6500rpm, the first run took *20 seconds*, the second only *14.7 seconds*.

Up to...

60 mapped is quicker by 0.3 seconds
100 mapped is quicker by 3.0 seconds
120 mapped is quicker by 3.8 seconds
135 mapped is quicker by 5.3 seconds










(Note. Remember this was a rolling 4th gear run from 2k to 6.5k. This was not a test to launch the car and work through the gears)

Hopefully you've found this worthwhile, and could maybe be made sticky to help new joiners. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Nice one m8. Great write-up. Give it a sticky... :wink:

Now when you doing mine .... :lol:

Bobski


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

great report m8, even i understand what you have done


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

hi mate,what block etc on vag com do you go in to log that?how do you bring it up as a graph like that?
cheers!Being able to reach peak torque by 3600rpm is certainly something i miss


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

I think REVO and the other remappers owe you a pint (or two). Make it a sticky - with the usual caveats.... smoking could be hazardous to your health, etc.....


----------



## boosted (Jun 3, 2007)

caney said:


> hi mate,what block etc on vag com do you go in to log that?how do you bring it up as a graph like that?
> cheers!Being able to reach peak torque by 3600rpm is certainly something i miss


You just went straight to the nice graph didn't you! :lol:



boosted said:


> The plan was to do 2 runs, 1 with the map turned off (i.e. standard 225) and 1 with the map on (i.e. ~265). I was going to log blocks 003 and 118 with VAGCOM. 003 will show me the MAF figure and RPM, which i'll use to calculate BHP and LBFT. Block 118 will show me wastegate duty, charge temp and boost.
> 
> I will calculate BHP the same way the LIQUID display does, by dividing the MAF figure by 0.8. To calculate LBFT i will multiply the BHP value by 5252 and divide the result by the RPMat that point.


Just took the logged data, put it into Excel and knocked up the graphs.


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

Brilliant.


----------



## LuTTon (Jul 18, 2008)

So re-map a car and it goes faster? :lol:

Seriously though, thats a great write up that will surely help some folks out with the "Do I" / "Don't I" dilemma. Although I think with most its just a case of "How Soon..."


----------



## boosted (Jun 3, 2007)

LuTTon said:


> So re-map a car and it goes faster? :lol:
> 
> Seriously though, thats a great write up that will surely help some folks out with the "Do I" / "Don't I" dilemma. Although I think with most its just a case of "How Soon..."


Cheers bud.

Next is to do some standard VS mapped speed tests, i.e. 0-60, 0-100, and some in-gear times too.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

the speed times would be great to see!!

preferably 0-60 and 0-100 would be good 

get off the couch and get it done


----------



## boosted (Jun 3, 2007)

KammyTT said:


> the speed times would be great to see!!
> 
> preferably 0-60 and 0-100 would be good
> 
> get off the couch and get it done


Typically, its not possible to get a clear stretch of road at lunch time on a Saturday thats suitable for this kind of thing. Hence the time of my original post (at midnight!)


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

boosted said:


> My car has the Revo map applied, and via the SPS3 i can turn it on and off when i like. Ideal for doing this kind of demo. Other than V-Power fuel, a Forge 007p diverter, a Green panel filter and a BlueFlame cat-back exhaust, everything else is standard.


 Have you thought about doing a run with a N75J variant? I know that you were interested in one of these. And we would be intereted in the result...


----------



## boosted (Jun 3, 2007)

I've not got around to getting one yet.

I've got a C and a F, so only need a J and could do a similar comparison.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

That's the thing ive noticed most since being remapped. The time it takes to go from say 80-120 is much reduced. Id say its around 3 seconds quicker than stock.


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

Great write up matey!! its always good to see colourfull graphs, even if I aint got a clue, the graph does make sence :lol: ..

Hopefully getting mine remapped on monday, as long as the test of why my engine management keeps rearing its ugly head come back sorted.... role on the speed and lots of torque


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

mark_hogan said:


> Great write up matey!! its always good to see colourfull graphs, even if I aint got a clue, the graph does make sence :lol: ..
> 
> Hopefully getting mine remapped on monday, as long as the test of why my engine management keeps rearing its ugly head come back sorted.... role on the speed and lots of torque


ahh so the wigan boys are @ awesome on monday.. have a good un you and andy  u will love the mapped car, say hi to sarah for me and will see her on the 30th


----------



## boosted (Jun 3, 2007)

qooqiiu said:


> That's the thing ive noticed most since being remapped. The time it takes to go from say 80-120 is much reduced. Id say its around 3 seconds quicker than stock.


80-120 is probably quicker than that! Going to try and get out one night this week and get it done.


----------



## JayC (Nov 12, 2008)

Great post.. makes good reading.... means I need the remap even more now!! :lol:


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

bigsyd said:


> mark_hogan said:
> 
> 
> > Great write up matey!! its always good to see colourfull graphs, even if I aint got a clue, the graph does make sence :lol: ..
> ...


OOh what else are you havin done?? I need to rob a bank I think!!


----------



## andy225tt (Jul 2, 2008)

did you get your car mapped at drivers by anychance?


----------



## M12 OSY 52 (Sep 15, 2008)

Very clear write up ...10 out of 10.

I am glad to hear a happy "Revoed TT Driver" I have paid for a Revo map at the TT shop should be on the car next week cant wait!!!.

With my mods and the fact I have been useing V -Power fuel for the last 2 years I have been told the jump will be from 180bhp to 227-230ish bhp.

next stage for me will be a sports cat , 3 inch down pipe and a bigger intercooler then a stage 2 revo map......(I hope my fiance does not read this !!!!)

In regards to the N75 Valve .... replacing it with the "race valve" which is off a S2 may cause the car to "over boost" which could send the car into "limp mode" resulting in a loss of power. This situation is more likely to occur on a maped car.

the information above is from a fews hours of research I conducted useing the web and a few phone calls ...(revo uk).


----------



## boosted (Jun 3, 2007)

Not heard many instances of TT's going into limp mode.

Although it was a frequent occurrence on my Ibiza Cupra 1.8T 

Speed test results are up and in this thread: http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=141016


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

boosted said:


> Not heard many instances of TT's going into limp mode.
> 
> Although it was a frequent occurrence on my Ibiza Cupra 1.8T
> 
> Speed test results are up and in this thread: http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=141016


Mine does occasionally and throws up a fault code saying maximum boost pressure exceeded. I've been told it could be the N75 faulty, the same could happen using a different N75 to achieve more boost


----------



## Statenheimer (Apr 25, 2007)

Great Post [smiley=cheers.gif]

I read this just the other day, and it so happens that yesterday afternoon, I went and got REVO myself. The price over here just went down $100, AND I got a 20% discout for being a member of one of the other Audi Forums 

It is an unbelievable difference in the car. What kind of boost are you guys seeing with it?

I went from approx 14.5 peak stock, and am peaking at like 22, 23 now, steady 20.5 area...


----------



## boosted (Jun 3, 2007)

On HB6 i used to see ~23psi, knocked it down to LB9 now the temps are rising and still seeing a peak of about 20.


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

Interesting.

Cheers


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

You just got a remap after three years of owning the car, or you had it a while and just decided to kiss and tell?


----------



## redtomcat (Jan 7, 2014)

Useful indeed! Many thanks


----------

